# Anyone going out this weekend????



## Remy (Dec 28, 2010)

Fella's,

Is anyone going out this weekend, the weather looks to be beautifull? I have my own equip and will pay for gas/bait and any other expenses. I am a military member out of Hurlburt AFB. Please let me know, need to take advantage of the AJ's biten this time of year!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Probably not.

*SAT*
SE TO S WINDS 20 TO 25 KT...DIMINISHING TO 15 TO 20 KT 
LATE...THEN BECOMING S TO SW AHEAD OF FRONT. SEAS 8 TO 11 
FT SUBSIDING TO 5 TO 8 FT LATE. SCATTERED SHOWERS AND TSTMS N OF 
27N.

*SAT NIGHT*
NW OF FRONT NW TO N WINDS 20 TO 25 KT. SEAS 4 TO 7 
FT. SE OF FRONT SE TO S WINDS 10 KT. SEAS 4 TO 6 FT IN E SWELL. 
SCATTERED SHOWERS AND TSTMS ALONG FRONT.

*SUN*
NW OF FRONT N TO NE WINDS 20 TO 25 KT. SEAS 5 TO 8 FT. SE 
OF FRONT S TO SW WINDS 10 KT...BECOMING VARIABLE 5 TO 10 KT 
LATE. SEAS 3 TO 5 FT IN E SWELL. SCATTERED SHOWERS ALONG FRONT.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

You couldn't pay me to go out this weekend!!
I've never been sea sick and I don't wanna be....

I will be paddling around the pass in my kayak hunting down some thiefs:yes:


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

looks like we are in for a ride fellas


----------



## Remy (Dec 28, 2010)

Anyone going out during the week? The weather looks much better.


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

yeah the weather was pretty nasty this weekend wasnt it lol too bad i have school this week id love to hop on a boat and get some fish


----------

